# MORE pics from THE JACK



## Bruce B (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a link to some shots I got down at, well, you know.

http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/alb ... 7510vDeZTk


----------



## Griff (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. Looks like you guys had fun.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

I hate seeing the Baron with a Crutch. At least it's not aluminum.
 :roll: 

Dave looks to have lost some weight too. Great pics man and glad ya'll had a good time.

peace


----------

